# Trade Z



## ohiostfbfan (Jul 1, 2006)

I just wanted to know what people think about the possibility of trading Zydrunas. I think we should trade him to a team like chicago or the hawks, both have cap space and need a center. We could get young athletic players to play more uptempo and maybe sign nazr m. in free agency and speedy claxton.


Zydrunas to the bulls for hinrich, 2007 1 round draft pick ( new yorks so should be top 5 ) and throw in seems pretty good. :clap:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

There's no way Ilgauskas is going to field young stars like Hinrich (would be a nice dream though ). Zydrunas didn't look so hot in the playoffs, so the last image people have of the big giant isn't positive. Apparently, he got injured before the playoffs and wasn't 100% when it started. I have faith that Zydrunas will look a little better again, plus he's a big part of what Cleveland does. Having an athletic center who is of starting quality would match our team's needs better. It would allow us to run better and often times, the team looks best when all the athletic guys are out on the court together. But I look around the league and there aren't that many truly athletic, genuinely starting material centers around. So Z it is...


----------



## ohiostfbfan (Jul 1, 2006)

we can start varajao at C


----------



## ohiostfbfan (Jul 1, 2006)

what do u think we could get for Z?????


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

ohiostfbfan said:


> what do u think we could get for Z?????


Cleveland could never get Hinrich alone with just Zydrunas Ilgauskas, let alone a pick that's expect league-wide to be at least in the high lottery.


----------



## ohiostfbfan (Jul 1, 2006)

even tho he didnt have a great playoffs doesnt mean we cant get anything for him


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

ohiostfbfan said:


> we can start varajao at C


Cleveland is thin at the C position. Trading away your starting C, forcing your reserve C to start and your 3rd string C to become the main back up is a dangerous situation. But if Zydrunas remains, your starting C remains better and your reserve C will also remain of higher quality. Pushing everybody up on our depth chart at that position isn't something we can afford.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

AV doesn't have the strength to guard a lot of the centers in this league. He needs to add at least 10 pounds of pure muscle before I would ever consider being a full time C.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

this is probably a bad idea, but it sounds nice...trade z to chicago for the pick (new yorks) and then hope to get lucky, land the #1 and take oden...like i said it's probably a pipe dream, but a pretty dream it would be to have lebron and oden


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

LostInGeorgia said:


> this is probably a bad idea, but it sounds nice...trade z to chicago for the pick (new yorks) and then hope to get lucky, land the #1 and take oden...like i said it's probably a pipe dream, but a pretty dream it would be to have lebron and oden


Chicago isn't trading a first-round pick they know has a strong possibility of being Greg Oden.

Oden + LeBron would be amazing to watch, but it's not like the Bulls don't know what they have.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We're kind of stuck in no man's land with Z: he's got a big contract, sucked in the playoffs, and he doesn't seem to fit well with Lebron (i.e. I wish he had better hands and could finish those bunnies from James). Yet because of his age and that contract, teams I doubt would want to give up a lot to get Z. So even though he has several weaknesses we wouldn't get enough to justify losing a 7 foot presence who can score down low and at least gives us another guy with bulk. At the very least he'll allow AV to play his natural position of PF


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> *We're kind of stuck in no man's land with Z: he's got a big contract, sucked in the playoffs, and he doesn't seem to fit well with Lebron (i.e. I wish he had better hands and could finish those bunnies from James). Yet because of his age and that contract, teams I doubt would want to give up a lot to get Z.* So even though he has several weaknesses we wouldn't get enough to justify losing a 7 foot presence who can score down low and at least gives us another guy with bulk. At the very least he'll allow AV to play his natural position of PF


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Z for Hinrich and a chance at Greg Oden? Please tell me you weren't serious?


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Oden will be the #1 pick in the 

*2008 Draft !*

I know that everyone and their Grandma are picking him as 1 and done in college. But I guess nobody bothered to ask HIM what he thinks. He will play 2 years at tOSU.
Believe it.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

LOYALTY said:


> Oden will be the #1 pick in the
> 
> *2008 Draft !*
> 
> ...


Too bad he has never said whether he will stay one, or four years.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

If u trade Z, and get some bench player, this wont fit in well with LeBron. The cavs better do something fast, or LeBron will be on the first plane to NJ.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

im bored


Tony Battie and carlos arroyo for Z and pavlovic and a second round pick.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

In Philadelphia board, there is some talking about a Iverson to Golden State possible move... I've insert this idea... It's a good one?

GS sending Biedrins, Murphy and Baron to Philadelphia and Pietrus to Cavs;
Cavs sending Ilgauskas and Newble to GS;
Philadelphia sending Dalembert to Cleveland, Ollie to Hornets and AI to GS;
NO sending Macijauskas to GS;

Personally, I like Dalembert a lot... Pietrus is a fine defender, and this allows Cavs to trade Jackson or Pavlovic with Snow (or Damon Jones) for a better PG...

Thoughts?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Pain5155 said:


> If u trade Z, and get some bench player, this wont fit in well with LeBron. The cavs better do something fast, or LeBron will be on the first plane to NJ.


To do what? Go on vacation?

Because he'll be under contract in Cleveland.


----------



## ohiostfbfan (Jul 1, 2006)

dalembert is half the player Z is and has the same contract and we dont need petrius


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

im really bored...
Z for camby or eddy curry


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Z and snow for Blount, Hudson and Hassell.


----------



## ohiostfbfan (Jul 1, 2006)

no


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Big version of a Z trade, including Denver, Philadelphia and Houston...

Denver send Boykins, Najera and Camby to Cleveland; send Andre Miller and KMart to Philadelphia;

Philadelphia send AI and Korver to Denver; send Kevin Ollie to Denver;

Cleveland send Z and Newble to Denver; send Eric Snow and Donyell Marshall to Houston; Damon Jones to Philadelphia;

Houston send Rafer Alston and Juwan Howard to Cleveland;

Analysis:

Denver add in Ollie a experienced defensive PG that Karl likes; AI and Melo is a lethal combo; Big Z may pair well with Nenê in their middle... Karl wanted shooting bigs, and Z is a good one. Korver help them solve some of their SG problems; Ditto for Newble (they won't need Najera much, since they have Kleiza)

Philadelphia in their rebuilding project, get in KMart and Dre Miller two nice players that can make them at least a little respectable... Having Damon Jones coming off their bench also helps... "DAAAAMON JOOOOONES FOR THREEEEEEEEEEEEEE!"

Cleveland get in Camby a great shotblocking C, which can pair pretty well with Gooden... Alston help adding more speed in Cleveland offense. In Boykins, Cavs get an explosive backup PG, which is also a local hero. Najera is an energizer that will add even more defense off your bench. And Juwan Howard will get close of the same use that Yell was getting;

Houston get in Snow a veteran defensive PG that plays in the way that JVG loves... And Yell is a better overall player than Juwan Howard that can switch positions with Battier, especially in their offense, being a nice perimeter threat.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Juwan Howard is unlucky. And Camby is always injured. Z is pretty sturdy.

Luke Jackson and Eric Snow for Jamaal Tinsley.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I think we are all looking at what he did in the playoffs, what we should look at is what he did for 78 games. He had one of his best season, with a new coach and an injured Hughes and AV for most of the season.

Also his minutes dropped off compared to the last two seasons that would effect his numbers.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Juwan Howard is unlucky. And Camby is always injured. Z is pretty sturdy.
> 
> Luke Jackson and Eric Snow for Jamaal Tinsley.


Ok, I know that is a "Trade Z topic", but you can cut out Z (and Camby) off the idea, and still works...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I think we are all looking at what he did in the playoffs, what we should look at is what he did for 78 games. He had one of his best season, with a new coach and an injured Hughes and AV for most of the season.


Agreed. I don't know what happened to him in the playoffs, but he was very good in the regular season. If he had only played that level in the playoffs we would be talking championship. I think unless a really great deal comes by for Z, we should keep him. He's still our big advantage over most teams.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Agreed. I don't know what happened to him in the playoffs, but he was very good in the regular season. If he had only played that level in the playoffs we would be talking championship. I think unless a really great deal comes by for Z, we should keep him. He's still our big advantage over most teams.


And it will be a lot strange to see Ilgauskas playing for another team, for sure.


----------



## ohiostfbfan (Jul 1, 2006)

"He's still our big advantage over most teams."

lebron is our big advantage over most teams.!.


----------



## TheBowski (Jun 12, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Juwan Howard is unlucky. And Camby is always injured. Z is pretty sturdy.
> 
> Luke Jackson and Eric Snow for Jamaal Tinsley.


You say you don't want Camby because he's always injured then you propose to trade for Tinsley? Maybe we can get both Tinsley and Camby. Then with Hughes we'll have 3/5 of our starting lineup out for 40-50 games each. That way, we won't make the playoffs and could have a shot at Oden without trading for New York's pick (which is an impossibility).

I doubt we could get anything that great for Z, we are stuck with him for better or worse unless we are willing to take back bad contracts and/or less talent. He is a more than servicable center, which are not plentiful around the league. Sure, he had a bad run in the playoffs last year, but he played well during the regular season. I personally think it was that lumberjack beard. It was either causing him breathing problems or making him overheat. Did he even have one good game after he grew that thing?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I just don't see you getting value back for Zydrunas,but he surely doesn't fit in with the way I think the Cavs should play.IMO they are a pretty good team when they run the fast break and they look pretty mediocre when they play half court offense.The sad truth is that very few of their players are well suited to the type of scheme that would best suit Lebron's talents.


----------

